# El SSD: Como funciona, problemas y análisis.



## Tacatomon (Abr 13, 2010)

Con la nueva llegada de las unidades de estado sólido (SSD) se puede decir que los HDD´s ya tienen contados los días. Pero la realidad es otra, al ser una tecnología que se está desarrollando, los precios de esta acorde a la capacidad son muy altos para el usuario promedio. Uno se preguntará ¿Valdrá el sacrificio? 







Para ponerse al día, dejo este enlace para que puedan leer una revisión hecha por un foro Mexicano a un disco SSD, en el cual detallan mucho los aspectos más importantes de un "Disco Sólido" con la simple intención de informar. He de comentar que está muy interesante y educativo.

Saludos!!!

PS: Puedo pasar la pagina web a texto si el tema incumple las reglas.


----------



## Dano (Abr 13, 2010)

En empresas de hosting de USA ya hace bastante que se usa, y al parecer se amortiza el gasto.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 13, 2010)

Es muy cierto, pero los demonios empiezan al querer usar esta tecnología en el uso cotidiano. Al parecer, lo único que los limita por ahora al usuario normal es su elevado precio, de ahí en fuera uno puede decir que se justifica por el rendimiento pero solo está disponible para usuarios con alta plata...
Otra es su baja capacidad, que ya dentro de poco no será más un inconveniente.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 18, 2010)

Mi sueño es un SSD PCIe en mi máquina y una unidad NAS RAID1 de HDD de 2Gb en la red.


----------

